# Hardware issue or something else?



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi all,

I have a Hughes series 2 DTivo (zippered) that is giving me some problems lately.

I've currently got 2 DTivos, both zippered, on my home network.

4 times within the last 6 weeks or so, the system has locked up, and when it does, it actually kills all traffic/routing on my home network. I noticed that when this happens, if I remove both DTivos ethernet cables, my network is immediately cured.

After the 2nd lockup I got a new drive, ran the zipper (2.7) install on it, installed TWP and daylight saving time updates. 

Yet I've still had the same problem 2 more times since then.

One thing I noticed last night, the most recent time it has locked up, is that when I rebooted it by pulling the plug, it sat at the "Welcome" screen for nearly 5 minutes, then I got the screen with the moon graphic.

Any ideas, suggestions, etc...

BTW, yes I do have a serial cable.


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow, no ideas... oh well.

It apparently locked up again last time it rebooted, luckily I had removed my network connection before that so I didn't have my entire network inaccessible when the lockup occurred. 

BTW, in case anyone thinks of any suggestions, it has locked up at the powering up screen. The drive has been verified with spinrite (level 4). I'm at a loss now, not sure where the problem could be. It might be time to retire this particular receiver.


----------



## bikerdude (Dec 9, 2004)

I've had this same problem with one of my hacked DTivo's. It blocks all network traffic. I just pull the plug on the offending box and let it restart. Then all is well.


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah, I've determined that remedy already. On a side note, I'm wondering if turning off MRV would alleviate that situation. I've found that just pulling the network cable from the offending receiver is not enough, I actually have to pull the connection from my other receiver.

Anyway, more importantly, I need to figure out why it keeps hanging every time it reboots. Any ideas?


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

Before I put this out with the trash, I just wondered if anyone wants this unit. 

It is available for just shipping cost for anyone interested.

The problem is not hard drive related, that much I am positive about. It'll run for a week, then when it reboots it gets hung up at the Powering up screen. After a random number of times pulling the plug I can usually get it to boot again, and then repeat the whole process again the following week.

The original 40GB hard-drive and remote will be included if anyone is interested.


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

If you hook up the serial cable and watch while it is booting, do you get any error messages?


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

I didn't see anything that jumped out at me when I hooked it up via serial cable, but maybe I wasn't looking for the right things.


----------

